# Help identify please.



## Jerad

Can anyone lend a hand I found these today while clearing some invasive species off my land and I'm not sure exactly what type they are. Thanks


----------



## jasonl

Black staining polypore on the one with your hand in the pic


----------



## Jerad

jasonl said:


> Black staining polypore on the one with your hand in the pic


Thanks I was torn between that and hen of the woods. I have heard they are both delicious. I haven't had either. Only Morels.


----------



## Ling

jasonl said:


> Black staining polypore on the one with your hand in the pic


Is that called Hen of the Wood?


----------



## trahn008

Berkeley Polypore


----------



## trahn008

No... Hen of the woods is Grifola Frondosa
Black Staining Polypore is Meripilus Sumstinei


----------



## jack

I haven't tried it, but most say if it's a young fresh one, they're pretty tasty.


----------



## shroomcrafter

I agree, black-staining polypores, for the first two photos. If you scratch them with your fingernail, the scratch will turn black in a few minutes. Found some last summer, someone on "Other Edibles" thread identified them for me. Youtube video showed how to trim them using just the outer fronds, and fry them. Delicious, similar to morels, I thought.


----------



## Ling

trahn008 said:


> No... Hen of the woods is Grifola Frondosa
> Black Staining Polypore is Meripilus Sumstinei


Thank you


----------

